# Problems with my chipper



## DeAvilaTree (Jun 24, 2011)

I was wondering if any one out there could give me some guidance, I own a brush bandit 280xp w/6 cyl. john deere diesel. When the chipper is first started and up and running it chips fine no problems. After about 15-20 mins when it tops out at operating temp. it seems to flood itself and start smoking like it's getting to much fuel and drops the rpms from 2600 to22-2300. any ideas?


----------



## MarquisTree (Jun 24, 2011)

Dedham Ma? We had a stump grinder act up like that and it was the high pressure fuel pump. Had the same problem with a woodsman 18xx 200hp JD with about 6000hrs on it, same thing high pressure/injection pump. Unfortunately those pumps are not cheap. If you are in mass give Foley engines a call 800-233-6539 ask for doctor diesel. They also have just about any clutch/PTO you could want in stock with same day delivery available.

Back to your issue, it could be many things we have seen many issues (mechanical, hydraulic, and electrical) that would only act up with heat, we found our pump issues by pressure testing the pumps while the machines where under a heavy load. good luck


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Jun 24, 2011)

yup Dedham,MA I've seen your videos on youtube "nice work" thanks for the info at least it gives me some direction


----------



## Chud (Jun 24, 2011)

A clogged air filter will cause it to smoke like a locomotive.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 24, 2011)

Our Bandit would drop way down in rpms after a few minutes and start smoking. Turned out to be the fuel filter was clogged up with rust, couldn't see it from the visible filter. So lack of fuel may be doing the same as too much fuel.


----------



## NCTREE (Jun 24, 2011)

I've seen that on a morbark with a john deer engine. Turns out the gas can he used to fill the tank was rusty and clogging the lines. Also check the filter for water that could be doing its if filled with water.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 25, 2011)

DeAvilaTree said:


> I was wondering if any one out there could give me some guidance, I own a brush bandit 280xp w/6 cyl. john deere diesel. When the chipper is first started and up and running it chips fine no problems. After about 15-20 mins when it tops out at operating temp. it seems to flood itself and start smoking like it's getting to much fuel and drops the rpms from 2600 to22-2300. any ideas?


 
Its surely one of two things 1 the injection pump or, 2 a injector itself both can very bad and hard on the cylinders extra unburnt fuel will wash the engine oil in essence thinning it to the point that it is like water , check the oil level and see if its high if than have the injectors checked if its the pump its most likely it wouldn't run period ..... Its a timed unit ...I wouldn't run it til its fixed it may the difference of a couple of grand to a buying a new engine .....


----------



## MarquisTree (Jun 25, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Its surely one of two things 1 the injection pump or, 2 a injector itself both can very bad and hard on the cylinders extra unburnt fuel will wash the engine oil in essence thinning it to the point that it is like water , check the oil level and see if its high if than have the injectors checked if its the pump its most likely it wouldn't run period ..... Its a timed unit ...I wouldn't run it til its fixed it may the difference of a couple of grand to a buying a new engine .....


 
Pretty confident in or diagnosis sight unseen don’t you think? It could be many things including a pump, we have seen it in our units before. We are running 6 chippers all with JD engines, a fleet of internationals, and a couple stump grinders. We have seen some strange issues over the years, one of my personal favorites was a relay for the auto feed on one of our woodsmen’s, everything worked perfectly fine until it got really hot, then it would it would start to act up, but not all the time. When switched it was supposed to send 24volts down the line, but when it got really hot and sometimes it would only send about 10 volts. Took sticking your head on top of the engine with a voltage meter while chipping large wood to find it. 
On one of our 60tx stump grinders the engine would run great to start but then start to smoke after 5 or six stumps and lose power. Turn it off and start it up same thing grind a couple stumps fine then it would smoke again. Turned out to be the high pressure fuel pump. Run enough equipment you will see just about every unlikely scenario out there.
Good advice not to run it, no since buying a new engine or a complete rebuild just because you limped the unit thru a few extra days.


----------



## MarquisTree (Jun 25, 2011)

Is your 280xp a newer chipper with a computer readout insead of a manual murphy switch, if so i have seen a computer act up when hot and derate the engine, could cause similar symptoms (or the derate could be because of an actual issue too)


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Jun 25, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to take it to the mechanic after I try a few things I definitly don"t want to cook the engine. At first I tought it was bad fuel, drained the fuel tank had some sediment not much, drained and cleaned the fuel/water seperator that looked fine, changed the air filter. I think it's something with the fuel injection either the pump or injector(s). I don't have the tools to check fuel pressure while it's running


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 26, 2011)

DeAvilaTree said:


> I think I'm going to have to take it to the mechanic after I try a few things I definitly don"t want to cook the engine. At first I tought it was bad fuel, drained the fuel tank had some sediment not much, drained and cleaned the fuel/water seperator that looked fine, changed the air filter. I think it's something with the fuel injection either the pump or injector(s). I don't have the tools to check fuel pressure while it's running


 
If its a injector there will be mixing in the oil it will be watery and have a diesel smell... Its also possible to have a timing issue in the pump from either a jump or wear , how many hours ??? If it was me I would take it to DEERE , they are the ones who build it they should know that engine no matter what it powers ... Good luck a sick chipper is never fun


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 26, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> Pretty confident in or diagnosis sight unseen don’t you think? It could be many things including a pump, we have seen it in our units before. We are running 6 chippers all with JD engines, a fleet of internationals, and a couple stump grinders. We have seen some strange issues over the years, one of my personal favorites was a relay for the auto feed on one of our woodsmen’s, everything worked perfectly fine until it got really hot, then it would it would start to act up, but not all the time. When switched it was supposed to send 24volts down the line, but when it got really hot and sometimes it would only send about 10 volts. Took sticking your head on top of the engine with a voltage meter while chipping large wood to find it.
> On one of our 60tx stump grinders the engine would run great to start but then start to smoke after 5 or six stumps and lose power. Turn it off and start it up same thing grind a couple stumps fine then it would smoke again. Turned out to be the high pressure fuel pump. Run enough equipment you will see just about every unlikely scenario out there.
> Good advice not to run it, no since buying a new engine or a complete rebuild just because you limped the unit thru a few extra days.


 
Yea your right what the hell do I know ...


----------



## MarquisTree (Jun 26, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea your right what the hell do I know ...


 
My point 101 is your only talking about one possible issue with the pump, a blown seal between the high pressure diesel and the motor oil in the engine. If that was the issue diesel would show up in the oil. The past three pumps we replaced didn’t have this type of failure.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 26, 2011)

temp sensor???


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Jun 27, 2011)

Marquis where is Foley engines out of?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2011)

What color is the smoke? Sputtering too?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 27, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea your right what the hell do I know ...


 
Yeah, lets just take a look at that fuel filter system first, then at least the air and running fluids before to order up that 1000 dollar injector pump Sparky. OK?


Did anybody ever figure out what color smoke it was? Anyone know all the colors it could be? What does the smoke smell like ecetera ecetera ecetera ?


----------



## MarquisTree (Jun 27, 2011)

DeAvilaTree said:


> Marquis where is Foley engines out of?


 
Worcester, call dr diesel


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 28, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Yeah, lets just take a look at that fuel filter system first, then at least the air and running fluids before to order up that 1000 dollar injector pump Sparky. OK?
> 
> 
> Did anybody ever figure out what color smoke it was? Anyone know all the colors it could be? What does the smoke smell like ecetera ecetera ecetera ?


 
A diesel choking for fuel won't run a diesel drowning in it will , just check the oil, it all starts with washing the oil ,always .... Diesel is hard to burn when these motors run right let alone when too much is injected into the cylinder sparky , I wasn't telling him to tear the engine down yet ... But honestly no matter what the name on the side of it they all run the same have similiar components and all break the same , and believe me I have been looking at ####ed up diesel engines since before I was able to drive them ... So I kinda have my head outta my ### with them .... And good luck finding a injection pump for a deere for a 1000.00 or under ....


----------



## millbilly (Jun 28, 2011)

*shouldn't this thread be posted somewhere else*

The reason i ask is, when i have chipper questions i post in large equipment am i posting in the wrong area?


----------



## MarquisTree (Jul 11, 2011)

DeAvilaTree said:


> Marquis where is Foley engines out of?


 
So how did u make out with your chipper? Get it fixed?


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't get far read my post under injurys and fatalities I just posted


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Dec 24, 2011)

Update on chipper clogged injector running like a champ now, thank you everyone for your help


----------



## OCTJ (Dec 25, 2011)

DeAvilaTree said:


> Update on chipper clogged injector running like a champ now, thank you everyone for your help



Good deal...not too expensive.
Hopefully this means that you're getting around alright now.
Stay safe and don't overdo it.
Happy holidays.


----------

